# A Good Deal, If You Know What You're Getting



## Mike67

Great review. I have the same plane and very similar experiences. Its a simple tool that works very well. Mine has the same issue with the blade but, like yours, it was no big deal.


----------



## debianlinux

I'm impressed you gave it four stars. The word "plane" indicates flat and IMO that's the very least a newly manufactured plane should be.


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same plane.
For some unknown reasons I bring it wit me from France over 30 years ago and I bought is probably 10 years before that.
I rarely use it.


----------



## sikrap

I have "several" vintage rabbet planes and I love them. I also use them as a shoulder plane from time to time.


----------



## GeBeWubya

Debianlinux,

I could give it 4 stars in view of what it became after honing. Had it cost me a couple hundred dollars, I would have rated it much lower, but for a $50 tool it performs better than one would expect. Thanks for the comment.

Dave,

I must fight the urge to purchase every vintage plane I see. I can see my workshop turning into a tool museum if I'm not careful.


----------

